# Life Time Abo, billiger?



## Delaro 2 (11. Februar 2009)

HI,
ich spiele nun wieder einige Zeit HDRO,
und überlege ob ich ein Life Time Abo mache.
Nun, hat mir wer gesagt das ab und zu das mal billiger gemacht wird.

Also weiss wer wann das evtl. mal billiger wird, oder wird es eher noch teurer, 
wenn dann würd eich es billiger kaufen.

MFG


----------



## Vetaro (11. Februar 2009)

> Außerdem besteht die Möglichkeit, eine lebenslange Mitgliedschaft abzuschließen, damit bezahlt man einmalig und muss nie wieder monatliche Kosten tragen. Diese einmalige Zahlung kostet für Pre-Order-Kunden [Die das Hauptspiel oder die Erweiterung vor dem Erscheinungsdatum bestellt hatten] 150 &#8364;, für normale Spieler werden 220 &#8364; fällig. Bezahlen kann man auch hier per PayPal oder Click&Buy.


Quelle


----------



## Gromthar (11. Februar 2009)

Mit der CE/PO (SoA) und der SE (MoM) kotstet das Lifetimeabo 150 Euro, statt den normalen 220 Euro.


----------



## LoLTroll (11. Februar 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Mit der CE/PO (SoA) und der SE (MoM) kotstet das Lifetimeabo 150 Euro, statt den normalen 220 Euro.



naja, bei der Collectors Edition von HdRO: SoA war ja das LifeTime-Abo schon dabei, deswegen wars auch so teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kraschinger (11. Februar 2009)

Letztes Jahr zum 1. Geburtstag von HdRO waren auch alle Preise für eine gewisse Zeit reduziert wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## Delaro 2 (11. Februar 2009)

und die 219,99 euro sind die normal ode rksoten die 250 euro oda so normal


----------



## Leigh (11. Februar 2009)

Es wird immer wieder von den "normalen 220&#8364;" gesprochen. Welcher Preis könnte also der Normale sein, hm?


----------



## Vetaro (11. Februar 2009)

Delaro schrieb:


> und die 219,99 euro sind die normal ode rksoten die 250 euro oda so normal



Es steht in meiner ersten Antwort. 250 waren's noch nie.


----------



## Gromthar (11. Februar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> naja, bei der Collectors Edition von HdRO: SoA war ja das LifeTime-Abo schon dabei, deswegen wars auch so teuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt. Wollte aber auf diesem Wege nur aufzeigen wie man das LTA für 150 € bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (11. Februar 2009)

Ich würds Dir empfehlen, wenn Du planst mindestens 15 Monate zu spielen, denn das ist der Gegenwert in Monatskosten.

Ich hab ein Gründer-Life-Time-Abo und kann eines sagen: Es hat sich für mich gelohnt. Obwohl ich nicht jeden Monat seit Release gespielt habe, war ich doch oft genug online um den Gegenwert in Monatskosten raus zu haben.

Außerdem hab ich festgestellt, dass ich bei WOW immer ein wenig unter Druck stand. "Ich hab dafür bezahlt, dann sollte ich auch spielen..."
Bei HdRO hab ich dieses Gefühl nicht und das find ich gut.


----------



## lordmanu (12. Februar 2009)

wenn jemand noch ne pre-order braucht um das LTA für 150 euro zu bekommen soll er mich anschrieben da ich noch meine pre-order hab.hatte bisher nicht das geld über für das life time abo.
wenn einer interesse hat kann ermir ne mail schicken.


----------



## Gromthar (12. Februar 2009)

lordmanu schrieb:


> wenn jemand noch ne pre-order braucht um das LTA für 150 euro zu bekommen soll er mich anschrieben da ich noch meine pre-order hab.hatte bisher nicht das geld über für das life time abo.
> wenn einer interesse hat kann ermir ne mail schicken.


Das ist mal nett von Dir! Würde ich glatt drauf zurückkommen, sofern ich es nicht schon hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sialeeds (12. Februar 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Mit der CE/PO (SoA) und der SE (MoM) kotstet das Lifetimeabo 150 Euro, statt den normalen 220 Euro.



Ich habe mir die Special Edition von den Minen von Moria geholt und bin auch an dem Lifetime-Abo interessiert, allerdings wird das bei mir auf der Account-Seite nicht für 150€ angeboten, sondern für die normalen 220€.


----------



## Hamuraborn (12. Februar 2009)

Sialeeds schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Special Edition von den Minen von Moria geholt und bin auch an dem Lifetime-Abo interessiert, allerdings wird das bei mir auf der Account-Seite nicht für 150€ angeboten, sondern für die normalen 220€.



Das Lifetime-Angebot für € 150 gibt es mit der *Preorderversion* von Schatten von Angmar und Minen von Moria. Dabei spielt die Version keine Rolle.
Wer keinen PreorderKey hat, der kann das Angebot für € 150 nicht nutzen, sondern nur das für die normalen € 220. 

Stand so zumindest bei der Vorbestellung bei Amazon.


----------



## Sialeeds (12. Februar 2009)

Hamuraborn schrieb:


> Das Lifetime-Angebot für € 150 gibt es mit der *Preorderversion* von Schatten von Angmar und Minen von Moria. Dabei spielt die Version keine Rolle.
> Wer keinen PreorderKey hat, der kann das Angebot für € 150 nicht nutzen, sondern nur das für die normalen € 220.
> 
> Stand so zumindest bei der Vorbestellung bei Amazon.



Ok danke für die Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rinkon (14. Februar 2009)

Also zum 2. Geburtstag von HDRO wird es sicherlich wieder für eine kurze Zeit auf 150€ (oder weniger?) sinken. Ebenso wie es wieder (vermutlich) eine Wiedersehenswoche geben wird.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Februar 2009)

Rinkon schrieb:


> Also zum 2. Geburtstag von HDRO wird es sicherlich wieder für eine kurze Zeit auf 150€ (oder weniger?) sinken. Ebenso wie es wieder (vermutlich) eine Wiedersehenswoche geben wird.



naja, das wird sicher noch ein wenig dauern...war ja gerade wieder eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetlin (14. Februar 2009)

@Sialeeds
Geb mal deinen Pre-Order Key (Der für die Gegenstände) im Zahlungsfenster als Besonderer Zahlungsmodel Code ein dann wirds auch was mit denn 150,- €
Da haben einige Leute scheinbar dran geknabbert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (15. Februar 2009)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Ich würds Dir empfehlen, wenn Du planst mindestens 15 Monate zu spielen, denn das ist der Gegenwert in Monatskosten.
> 
> Ich hab ein Gründer-Life-Time-Abo und kann eines sagen: Es hat sich für mich gelohnt. Obwohl ich nicht jeden Monat seit Release gespielt habe, war ich doch oft genug online um den Gegenwert in Monatskosten raus zu haben.
> 
> ...




geht mir genau so!


----------



## Mju (19. April 2009)

huhu!

hab mich entschlossen wieder mit lotro anzufangen und wollte mein verguenstigtes lifetimeabo (das fuer 150,- &#8364 nutzen. nun steht da was von 220,- euro, obwohl ich den preordercode damals schon eingegeben hatte (also als MoM rauskam) und da stand dann auch was von 150,-. leider hatte ich das damals nicht gleich aktiviert, da ich noch die kostenlose spielzeit nutzen wollte und nach ablauf eine pause einlegen musste. was mach ich denn jetzt?

p.s.: den preordercode den ich damals von amazon zugeschickt bekam habe ich natuerlich nicht mehr, da ich dachte, die sache sei abgeschlossen.. hatte den ja eingegeben und es stand die 150,-&#8364; option zur verfuegung.. -.-"


----------



## Meregar (19. April 2009)

Den Code unter Gründercode oben eingeben ( etwas schlecht zu sehen) und nicht als Bonusobjekt!


----------



## Mju (19. April 2009)

p.s.: den preordercode den ich damals von amazon zugeschickt bekam habe ich natuerlich nicht mehr, da ich dachte, die sache sei abgeschlossen.. hatte den ja eingegeben und es stand die 150,-&#8364; option zur verfuegung.. -.-"


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. April 2009)

Dann schreib Amazon an, die schicken dir den vielleicht nochmal zu.
Du musst den Pre-Order-Code nochmal eingeben. Direkt bevor du das Ganze abschließen willst, soweit ich mich erinner. Keine Ahnung, warum das so ist.
Oder mal an den Codemasters-Support schreiben, die können vielleicht nachsehen, ob du den Code schonmal eingegeben hattest.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (19. April 2009)

also ich werd mir ende moants das lifetime abo kaufen.. ich hab mir die preorder von moria gekauft, da ist n code drin dass man das lifetime abo für 150$ bekommt. das lohnt sich noch vor 5 prepay karten... in der schweiz.

4.7 oder so wenn eine karte 39 CHF kostet...

ich würde sowas auch gern in wow nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dd2ren (19. April 2009)

Mju schrieb:


> p.s.: den preordercode den ich damals von amazon zugeschickt bekam habe ich natuerlich nicht mehr, da ich dachte, die sache sei abgeschlossen.. hatte den ja eingegeben und es stand die 150,-€ option zur verfuegung.. -.-"


´
das nennt man pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber kannst ja amazon mal anschreiben ob du den nochmal bekommen kannst .. ich habe selber noch 2 codes für verbilligtes lifetme-abo hier liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (19. April 2009)

Ich habs mir für 15o geholt glaub ich.

Macht richtig fun, auch wenn ich nicht so oft spiele


----------



## apu. (19. April 2009)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> 4.7 oder so wenn eine karte 39 CHF kostet...



Ich hab mir letztens bei ebay ne Gamecard gekauft - für 17,- &#8364;
das wären 25,85 CHF und somit nurnoch 66% vom Originalpreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (19. April 2009)

Spiele auch grade wieder mit dem Gedanken mit solch ein Abo zu kaufen. Leider habe ich werder CE noch eine PO und der Mehrpreis von gut 70€ schreckt mich bisher doch noch ziemlich ab... Hoffentlich tut sich da bald mal wieder etwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarim (19. April 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Spiele auch grade wieder mit dem Gedanken mit solch ein Abo zu kaufen. Leider habe ich werder CE noch eine PO und der Mehrpreis von gut 70&#8364; schreckt mich bisher doch noch ziemlich ab... Hoffentlich tut sich da bald mal wieder etwas.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also im Saturn in Essen (sorry für Werbung) gibt's noch jede Menge Pre-Order-Editionen von MoM (für 5&#8364, wer in der Nähe wohnt sollte mal vorbei schauen.


zum Thema:
Ich finde das LTA schon sehr bequem, da man so auch andere MMOs weiterspielen und trotzdem jederzeit wieder in HdRO reinschauen kann. Spiele selbst auch mit dem Gedanken es mir für 150&#8364; zuzulegen (besitze eine Pre-Order).


----------



## Teal (19. April 2009)

hm... Essen ist leider was weit weg von Nürnberg, aber trotzdem danke für die Info. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (19. April 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Also im Saturn in Essen (sorry für Werbung) gibt's noch jede Menge Pre-Order-Editionen von MoM (für 5€), wer in der Nähe wohnt sollte mal vorbei schauen.



Nicht nur da, in vielen anderen auch. Unter anderem auch in Koblenz^^


----------



## KICKASSEZ (19. April 2009)

apu. schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztens bei ebay ne Gamecard gekauft - für 17,- €
> das wären 25,85 CHF und somit nurnoch 66% vom Originalpreis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oha das natürlich günstig..

aber naja da ich das LT abo hole erübrigt sich das ja dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dokagero (19. April 2009)

Mju schrieb:


> huhu!
> 
> hab mich entschlossen wieder mit lotro anzufangen und wollte mein verguenstigtes lifetimeabo (das fuer 150,- €) nutzen. nun steht da was von 220,- euro, obwohl ich den preordercode damals schon eingegeben hatte (also als MoM rauskam) und da stand dann auch was von 150,-. leider hatte ich das damals nicht gleich aktiviert, da ich noch die kostenlose spielzeit nutzen wollte und nach ablauf eine pause einlegen musste. was mach ich denn jetzt?
> 
> p.s.: den preordercode den ich damals von amazon zugeschickt bekam habe ich natuerlich nicht mehr, da ich dachte, die sache sei abgeschlossen.. hatte den ja eingegeben und es stand die 150,-€ option zur verfuegung.. -.-"


Ich würd mal sagen bei denen anrufen/ ne mail schicken? Auf das müsstest mit einem gesunden menschenverstand eig selbst kommen


----------



## Dropz (19. April 2009)

Also ich finde ein Lifetimeabbo preiswerter aber persönlich würde ich es mir trotzdem nicht kaufen,dass ist so viel Geld aufeinmal obwohl es sich ja wieder rechnet ist nur so ein gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (19. April 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> Also ich finde ein Lifetimeabbo preiswerter aber persönlich würde ich es mir trotzdem nicht kaufen,dass ist so viel Geld aufeinmal obwohl es sich ja wieder rechnet ist nur so ein gefühl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok es weitaus mehr als so ein normaler Monat. Aber dafür sparst du, wenn du es lange genug spielst, sehr viel Geld. Außerdem hat man dann nicht so einen zeitdruck das man möglichst viel aus seinem bezahlten Monat rausholen muss


----------



## SirRobin (20. April 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Außerdem hat man dann nicht so einen zeitdruck das man möglichst viel aus seinem bezahlten Monat rausholen muss



Genau das ist das Argument für mich, mir bald den LTA zu holen - Zeitdruck habe ich sonst fast immer und das muß ja nicht sein.
Ich bin erst vor kurzem richtig eingesteigen, treib mich immer noch in der Anfangswelt rum, bin aber trotzdem sehr begeistert.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (20. April 2009)

ich habe noch eine frage: wenn ich bei meiner accountverwaltung den preorder vode von moria eingebe, komme ich weiter und kann das lifetime abo günstiger bezahlen.

jedoch wird der preis von 150 in dollar ($) angezeigt.

sind das effektiv dollar oder euro? und muss ich als schweizer euro, franken oder dollar auf mein paypal konto überweisen?

danke und gruss


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. April 2009)

Paypal bucht das dann eigentlich von deinem Konto ab, soweit ich weiß.
Da musst du gar nichts hin überweisen.

Aber am besten mal beim Support anfragen.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (20. April 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Paypal bucht das dann eigentlich von deinem Konto ab, soweit ich weiß.
> Da musst du gar nichts hin überweisen.
> 
> Aber am besten mal beim Support anfragen.



ist das bei jedem paypal konto so?

ich hab ein reines käufer-konto.

und nach der erstellung hiess es, um sein guthaben aufzuladen soll man geld überweisen.


----------



## treecat (20. April 2009)

Denk an AoC (oder war das HELLGATE?): "Lifetime" kann verdammt kurz sein ...

Aber mich würden wirklich mal die Zahlen zu LOTRO interessieren; ist ja mehr ein "Geheimtip" und Marketing scheint sich auch nur auf "Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda" zu beschränken (jedenfalls in D; kann mich nicht erinnern, je einen Werbespot für LOTRO gesehen zu haben). Aber sie halten sich (und das hoffentlich noch seehhhrrr lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Wenn man guckt, wieviele Leute das kaum bekannte "EVE" spielen ...?


----------



## Vetaro (20. April 2009)

treecat schrieb:


> Aber mich würden wirklich mal die Zahlen zu LOTRO interessieren. ist ja mehr ein "Geheimtip" und Marketing scheint sich auch nur auf "Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda" zu beschränken (jedenfalls in D; kann mich nicht erinnern, je einen Werbespot für LOTRO gesehen zu haben). Aber sie halten sich (und das hoffentlich noch seehhhrrr lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn dir jemand mit zahlen kommt: Die sind alle nicht vertrauenswürdig, es gibt keine offiziellen Zahlen.

In einem anderen Forum hat jemand eine Aussage eines Freundes wiedergegeben, der wohl dort Arbeitet. Die geben anscheinend vorallem keine Zahlen raus, weil sie auf die "Geheimtipp"-Masche stehen. "Wir haben X Spieler" funktioniert als Werbung nur, wenn es _wirklich viele_ sind, ansonsten sagen sich nicht-Eingeweihte nur: Ja, pöh, WoW hat 12 mal so viele, dann ist das ja wohl auch 12 mal so gut. Deshalb - so stelle ich mir das vor - war die Entscheidung: Wir tun mal so als wären wir total das hinterhofspielchen und sacken dennoch die große Kohle ein.

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass HdRO entweder das Zweiterfolgreichste Abo-MMORPG ist, oder jenem nicht weit hinterher steht.


----------



## grunzhart (21. April 2009)

Man kann aber gewisse Untergrenzen feststellen.
Z. B. können nur aktive Spieler bestimmte übergreifende chat-Räume betreten.
Auf diese Weise ließe sich zumindest die Aussage treffen, wieviele Personen zu welchen Uhrzeiten regelmäßig anwesend sind und die Mindestzahl der Spieler darstellen.
Zur Hauptverkehrszeit befinden sich z.B. im belesng meist um die 1000 Spieler.


----------



## Vetaro (21. April 2009)

Gut. Damit können wir definitiv sagen, dass HdRO mindestens 1000 Spieler hat. Großartig. Das ist die einzige Sinnvolle Zahl für Spieler, aber die interessiert keinen.

Was etwas komisch ist, denn was kann man mit den 11 millionen von WoW machen? Man kann damit werbung für das Spiel machen, oder für finanzinvestoren. Oder, wenn die Zahlen wirklich klein wären, könnte man besorgt sein. Aber ansonsten hat man von den Gesamt-Spielerzahlen nichts.

Von Online-Zahlen hat man eine ganze Menge. Man könnte Server quantitativ vergleichen, und man kann statistiken über die Klassenverteilung aufbauen. Aber nach denen fragt nie jemand.
Echt, find ich blöd.


----------



## cbuffed76 (21. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Gut. Damit können wir definitiv sagen, dass HdRO mindestens 1000 Spieler hat. Großartig. Das ist die einzige Sinnvolle Zahl für Spieler, aber die interessiert keinen.



ich musste lachen und hab fast meinen Kaffee verschüttet!
merci für die morgentliche Aufheiterung, Vetaro!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich denke in jedem Fall ist und war LotRo ein finanzieller Erfolg, unabhängig ob es weltweit nun 10000 oder 1000000 spielen. Hauptsache die Spielergemeinschaft bleibt weiterhin aktiv und die Entwickler bleiben weiter motiviert und engagiert, das Spiel sinnvoll zu erweitern und zu verbessern.

Mich würden da auch mal offizielle Userzahlen interessieren (jetzt mal übergreifend auch für WAR, AOC, etc.) um mal zu sehen, wie populär (aktuell) MMOs überhaupt sind. Erst recht jetzt, wo noch ROM dazu gekommen ist und AION vor der Tür steht. Im Ernst: er woll das alles spielen....?
Alle WoW'ler wenn Serverwartung ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber Turbine erweitert ja nach wie vor sogar noch stetig D&D online, also mach ich mir um LotRo erst mal gar keine Sorgen...


----------



## Cyberflips (21. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Was etwas komisch ist, denn was kann man mit den 11 millionen von WoW machen?




Im Grunde nur Reissäcke in China verkaufen, denn ca. 7Millionen (lt. Angaben der Presse) sind davon Asiaten. 
Macht in der übrigen Welt 4 Millionen, Tendenz fallend. 
WoW ist schon lange abgefahren, was den Hype betrifft. Komischerweise, je mehr das Spiel absinkt und die Leute abwandern, je astronomischer wird mit Zahlen umhergeworfen. Hier aber eigentlich nur von Spielern unter der "Ernstnehmgrenze" von 15 Jahren - ist mir aufgefallen. Ich habe da so das Gefühl, die versuchen sich selbst immer einen Grund zu suchen wieso soe es noch spielen (wenn 30 Milliarden Menschen WoW spielen, dann muss ja noch etwas dran sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Im Grunde ist es ja auch egal wieviel Spieler ein Spiel hat. Kein Spiel wird besser durch Masse.
Wenn eine gewisse Mindestzahl vorhanden ist, ist mir als Spieler das andere im Grunde egal, wenn das Spiel Spaß macht. 
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hat es mich noch nie wirklich interessiert wieviel Leute jetzt letztendlich HdrO spielen. Vielleicht bin ich da einfach zu sehr Egomane.


----------



## grunzhart (21. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Gut. Damit können wir definitiv sagen, *dass HdRO mindestens 1000 Spieler hat*. Großartig. Das ist die einzige Sinnvolle Zahl für Spieler, aber die interessiert keinen.
> 
> Was etwas komisch ist, denn was kann man mit den 11 millionen von WoW machen? Man kann damit werbung für das Spiel machen, oder für finanzinvestoren. Oder, wenn die Zahlen wirklich klein wären, könnte man besorgt sein. Aber ansonsten hat man von den Gesamt-Spielerzahlen nichts.
> 
> ...


Du hast aber schon gelesen, dass es sich hier nur die Zahlen vom *bele*sng geht und die 1000 Spieler folgerichtig nicht die Mindestzahl an Spielern von HdRO sondern vom Server Belegaer sind?
Ich erklär es aber gerne noch einmal mit einfachsten Worten:
M.W.n. verfügt jeder Server über einen überregionalen chat, an deren Teilnehmerzahl man die *untere Grenze der Nutzer pro Server* feststellen kann.
Ich hoffe, jetzt verstehst auch Du, Vetaro, worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## Squizzel (21. April 2009)

Wieviele aktive Spieler ein MMO besitzt ist erstmal egal, solange es eine magische Grenze von 150-200T überschreitet um kommerziell erfolgreich zu sein. Danach kommt es nur darauf an wie voll die Server sind und an der Stelle ist Lotro erfolgreicher als WoW. In Lotro habe ich auf allen Servern viele Spieler, selbst im Bereich unter der maximalen Stufe (man findet immer Leute gleicher Stufe für B1K11). In WoW gibt es Geisterserver (Ungoro) und mittlerweile sind alle Gebiete unter Stufe 70 vereinsamt (versucht mal eine Gruppe für die Todesminen zu finden, haha...)

Ob Lotro jedoch an zweiter Stelle der erfolgreichsten bezahlten MMOs  steht, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Zwar sinken die Spielerzahlen von Lineage und Lineage II stark ab, seitdem WoW den asiatischen Markt immer tiefer durchdringt, aber ihre aktiven Account belaufen sich beide bei über 1 Mio. Das kostenfreie Runescape hat ebenfalls ca. 1 Mio bezahlter Accounts (10 Mio Spieler insgesamt). Dofus und FFIX liegen ebenfalls bei 500T Spielern. Letzteres habe ich nie angespielt und kann daher nichts über laufende, monatliche Kosten sagen.

Meiner Meinung nach kann sich Lotro dann mit Eve um den siebten Platz prügeln. Jetzt wird man natürlich sagen woher ich denn das Recht nehme Lotro so einzustufen, wenn es keine offiziellen Zahlen gibt. Ich habe sehr lange im Internet geforscht. Die Zahlen schwanken extrem zwischen 150T und 400T. Selbst wenn Lotro nun Dofus und FFIX überholt, wie wahrscheinlich ist es bei diesen Schätzwerten, dass es an die Grenze von 1 Mio herankommt? Irgendwo muss man mal die Grenze ziehen, ansonsten könnte man auch behaupten Lotro habe mehr aktive Accounts als WoW. Und selbst wenn man sehr blauäugig schätzt und dazu noch Fanboy ist, sollte man realistisch nicht mit mehr als 600T Accounts rechnen. In dem Fall würde Lotro weltweit auf Platz 4 der bezahlten Accounts liegen.
Ich vermute jedoch stark unter 400T Accounts und damit Platz 6 oder 7.


----------



## Vetaro (21. April 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon gelesen, dass es sich hier nur die Zahlen vom belesng geht und die 1000 Spieler folgerichtig nicht die Mindestzahl an Spielern von HdRO sondern vom Server Belegaer sind?
> Ich erklär es aber gerne noch einmal mit einfachsten Worten:
> M.W.n. verfügt jeder Server über einen überregionalen chat, an deren Teilnehmerzahl man die untere Grenze der Nutzer pro Server[ feststellen kann.
> Ich hoffe, jetzt verstehst auch Du, Vetaro, worauf ich hinaus will.



Das war mir bewusst. Nur: Das ändert nichts daran! Auch wenn auf allen vier deutschen Servern jeweils 1000 Leute im beleSNG wären, hätte man davon nichts!Da mir bewusst ist, dass einer unserer Server Belegaer heisst, ging ich davon aus, dass auch andere Leute das wissen, und habe nicht erwähnt, dass man natürlich von einer höheren zahl ausgehen muss.

 Ich weiß nicht, wo dein Problem bei meiner Aussage ist, denn die Zahlen haben darauf absolut keinen Einfluss, aber ich glaube, dass du einfach nur die Gelegenheit nutzen wolltest, um irgendwo einen Fehler in meinen Aussagen zu suchen oder so. Dabei war Squizzel deutlich erfolgreicher.


----------



## Tagres (21. April 2009)

Hinzu kommt ja auch noch, dass der Kanal belesng kein offizieller Kanal ist. Ich musste mich erst händisch mit diesem Kanal verbinden. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass dies nur ein gewisser Prozentsatz der Leute tut. Ich habe es z.B. erst nach sehr langer Zeit getan.


----------



## Grisu_HDH (21. April 2009)

ich habe auch vor 3 Tagen meinen HDRO Account nach einer Spielpause wieder für 6 Monate aktiviert.
LEider besitze ich keine POE oder Ähnliches.
Trotzdem spiele ich mit demGedanken auf ein LTA da sich das doch recht schnell rechnet und eben der Spieldruck weg ist. Denke die Zukunft von HDRO ist ja hoffentlich gesichert was weiteren Content anbelangt.
Jetzt würde mich interessieren ob eine nachträgliche Entscheidung für eine LTA die Möglichkeit bietet die bezahlten 6 Monate wieder gutgeschrieben zu bekommen...???
Ne Mail an den Billingsupport ging schon länger raus, nur Antwort bekomme ich scheinbar keine...
Weiss da jemand ob sowas möglich ist???


----------



## Dwarim (21. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass HdRO entweder das Zweiterfolgreichste Abo-MMORPG ist, oder jenem nicht weit hinterher steht.



Das denke ich auch, das vorher stark favorisierte Warhammer Online war ja dann auch nicht so der riesen Erfolg und WoW-Killer, wozu er vorher ernannt wurde, da einfach nicht jede Spielerschicht angesprochen wird/wurde (PvE, PvP, RP'ler, usw.), wohin gegen in Herr der Ringe online nahezu Alle das finden, wonach sie suchen: schöne Landschaften, ausgeprägtes Rollenspiel, PvE Content (allerdings nicht für Vielspieler und Raider) sowie ein PvP Gebiet (welches so langsam allerdings mal erneuert werden könnte).

HdRO ist auf jeden Fall SEHR dicht dran am 2. Platz, wenn es diesen nicht bereits belegt hat.


----------



## Tagres (21. April 2009)

Grisu_HDH schrieb:


> ich habe auch vor 3 Tagen meinen HDRO Account nach einer Spielpause wieder für 6 Monate aktiviert.
> LEider besitze ich keine POE oder Ähnliches.
> Trotzdem spiele ich mit demGedanken auf ein LTA da sich das doch recht schnell rechnet und eben der Spieldruck weg ist. Denke die Zukunft von HDRO ist ja hoffentlich gesichert was weiteren Content anbelangt.
> Jetzt würde mich interessieren ob eine nachträgliche Entscheidung für eine LTA die Möglichkeit bietet die bezahlten 6 Monate wieder gutgeschrieben zu bekommen...???
> ...



Die bereits gezahlten Monate werden soweit ich weiß nicht erstattet.


----------



## Grisu_HDH (21. April 2009)

Tagres schrieb:


> Die bereits gezahlten Monate werden soweit ich weiß nicht erstattet.



Ja, so war auch die Antwort des Supports die gerade eingetrudelt ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab da nochmal Protest eingelegt, zumal die Transaktion erst am 18.04.09 abends getätigt wurde. Also ich denk bei 3 Tagen wäre da schon eine wenig Kundenfreundlichkeit angebracht!


----------



## grunzhart (21. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das war mir bewusst. Nur: Das ändert nichts daran! Auch wenn auf allen vier deutschen Servern jeweils 1000 Leute im beleSNG wären, hätte man davon nichts!Da mir bewusst ist, dass einer unserer Server Belegaer heisst, ging ich davon aus, dass auch andere Leute das wissen, und habe nicht erwähnt, dass man natürlich von einer höheren zahl ausgehen muss.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wo dein Problem bei meiner Aussage ist, denn die Zahlen haben darauf absolut keinen Einfluss, aber ich glaube, dass du einfach nur die Gelegenheit nutzen wolltest, um irgendwo einen Fehler in meinen Aussagen zu suchen oder so. Dabei war Squizzel deutlich erfolgreicher.



Den Fehler musste man nicht suchen, er sprang einen förmlich an.
Mir geht es letztlich um dasselbe wie Squizzel:


> Danach kommt es nur darauf an wie voll die Server sind[/b]
> Solche chats und einige andere Möglichkeiten bieten die Möglichkeit, gewisse Aussagen über die wahrscheinliche Auslastung der Server zu treffen. Das lässt sich dann schließlich hochrechnen.
> Was die Probleme angeht, die verursachst Du leider durch ungenaues Lesen und recht selbstgefällige Kommentare.


----------



## Squizzel (21. April 2009)

Was mich viel mehr interessieren würde, wie hoch die Spielerzahlen der jeweiligen MMOs in Deutschland sind. Hier spielen die dicken Global Player wie Lineage überhaupt keine Rolle.

Aber das ist wohl eine Frage die nicht einmal die Vertreiber selbst beantworten können. Ausser ihre Marketingabteilungen führen explizit Statistiken darüber ob ein Account mit deutscher Adresse oder deutschem Konto aktiviert wurde. Das kann ich mir zum Beispiel bei Low Budget Spielen wie Runescape oder Dofus nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Gramnon (22. April 2009)

Da es hier ja um LifeTime-Abos und indirekt Pre-Order-Keys geht, an welchen ich aktuell Interesse habe. möchte ich mal nachfragen, ob eventuell jemand noch einen nicht benötigten Key bei sich rumliegen hat, oder in einem Laden bei sich in der Nähe noch Pre-Order-Boxen gefunden hat, von dem er für mich eine besorgen könnte (würde ich dann natürlich bezahlen).
Bei mir gibts leider weit und breit keine zu finden, und habs damals etwas verpasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls mir also einer weiterhelfen kann und möchte, wäre ich sehr erfreut, wenn er mir ne PM schreiben würde, damit ich mit ihm alles klären kann.


----------



## Vetaro (22. April 2009)

Ich sehe den Fehler immernoch nicht. Es ist so: Ich drücke mich ungenau aus, weil ich das Thema nicht für super-Interessant halte. Darum ignorierte ich in meiner Formulierung, dass man von einem globalen sng-kanal nicht den gesamten server überprüfen kann (dafür nimmt man lieber die /wer-methode und schaut einmal in die ettenöden für 'ne schätzung). Wenn ich also irgendetwas gesagt habe, was mir mein Lehrer wegen "ungenau erklärt" anstreichen würde, bitte ich dich, mir zu verzeihen.


----------



## artist (22. April 2009)

@ Gramnon

Ich hatte vor kurzem Glück und hab in nem Saturn noch ne Pre-Order Box ergattern können. Wenn du bei dir keine mehr findest bleibt dir wohl nur ebay. Dort gibt es ab und zu welche - meistens 3-4 Inserate zur selben Zeit.


----------



## Grisu_HDH (23. April 2009)

Grisu_HDH schrieb:


> Ja, so war auch die Antwort des Supports die gerade eingetrudelt ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also Coemasters will definitiv die 6 Monate die ich vor 5 Tagen bezahlt habe nicht für das Abschließen eines LTA zurückerstatten.
Wirklich nicht gerade kundenfreundlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMcD (23. April 2009)

Das Schlimme an der ganzen sache ist ja noch, das dein Account geschlossen wird nach dem Abschluss der LTA bis das Geld auf dein Spielerkonto eingegangen ist... war jedenfalls mal so und das ist es auch egal ob du noch ein Abo laufen hast.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (23. April 2009)

so ich habe mal geld auf mein paypal konto überwiesen. ich hoffe es geht ned lange bis es eintrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn mein account momentan geschlossen ist, besteht keine gefahr auf irgendein problem wenn ich mit paypal zahlen werden, sobald das geld eingetroffen ist, oder?

danke


----------



## ChrisMcD (23. April 2009)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> so ich habe mal geld auf mein paypal konto überwiesen. ich hoffe es geht ned lange bis es eintrifft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh das weiß ich nicht *G* aber sollte es doch zu Problemen mit deinen Account kommen hilft es immer die Kundenhotline von Codemasters anzurufen, musst dan zwar nach GB Telefonieren aber das Kostet ja nicht mehr viel und Deutsch sprechen die dort auch. Mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht Schreiben *G*


----------



## ChrisMcD (23. April 2009)

Entschuldigt für den Doppelbeitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (23. April 2009)

ChrisMcD schrieb:


> Oh das weiß ich nicht *G* aber sollte es doch zu Problemen mit deinen Account kommen hilft es immer die Kundenhotline von Codemasters anzurufen, musst dan zwar nach GB Telefonieren aber das Kostet ja nicht mehr viel und Deutsch sprechen die dort auch. Mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht Schreiben *G*



ok dank dir! meine erste sorge ist ob ich das geld richtig einbezahlt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gg


----------



## Asgaard (23. April 2009)

Da ich am Anfang in der closed Beta von HdRO war, konnte ich mir das Gründerangebot zu nutzen
machen und einen Lifetime für 150 Euronen ergattern. Kann ich jeden nur empfehlen denn es lohnt.
Das Spiel ist immernoch gut. Hat zwar etwas nachgelassen dank der tollen neuen WoW-Style Item-
spirale...... -_-

Zur Diskussion wieviele Spieler HdRO hat:

Also Platz 2 find ich schon sehr optimistisch.... also, dass HdRO mehr Accounts hat als AoC und viel-
leicht auch als WAR hat ist sicher Möglich. Das passt vielleicht wenn man die ganzen Free-to-play
dinger abzieht. Aber das kann man sowieso nur schwer abschätzen. Und die Rechnung mit Accounts
zu machen ist irgendwo auch blöd. Toll WoW das ich fast 4 Jahre überlebt habe *hust* hat 10 mille.
Supi.. und davon sind dann 6 mille inaktiv ?


----------



## KICKASSEZ (23. April 2009)

Asgaard schrieb:


> Da ich am Anfang in der closed Beta von HdRO war, konnte ich mir das Gründerangebot zu nutzen
> machen und einen Lifetime für 150 Euronen ergattern. Kann ich jeden nur empfehlen denn es lohnt.
> Das Spiel ist immernoch gut. Hat zwar etwas nachgelassen dank der tollen neuen WoW-Style Item-
> spirale...... -_-



das find ich cool.

ich spiel jeden tag wow, ned so richtig mit raiden und so, aber ich hab meinen 80er und questen macht mir spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit freunden spielen auch, in innis gehen etc.

ich hab mich entschieden das hdro lta zu kaufen, weil ich das spiel wegen der stimmung und dem aussehen so toll finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man mal abstellen möchte von wow ist das echt ne geniale alternative find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

